# SimpleShot Bandset for a Nickel Challenge #1



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

It's my first time video taping myself shooting, go easy on me. Hopefully I did it correctly and you can kind of make me out shooting. The first attempt at the video was like 0-12, so I regrouped and did much better the second time.

Please excuse the dry grass, dog toys and dirty mirror. I didn't expect to hit it, so didn't clean anything up.

I was a little excited after I hit it. Thanks for watching.


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice shootin'.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks guys. It was a lot of fun and I am so happy with the new catchbox and being able to shoot with little to no worry about missing.

I had a bit of time so went for my second. Another video will be coming.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Well now at least when I read your posts I won't picture you looking like your avatar lol and Good shooting. I need to get my nickels out and win some free bands


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow Bud!!! Great shot...one shot, one kill 
Very nice!!!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Wow Bud!!! Great shot...one shot, one kill
> Very nice!!!


Thanks. I didn't upload the video of me missing 12 times in a row on the first take.

I had thought about editing the end when I admitted to missing many times previously, but wanted it to remain true and honest. I never expected to hit it on the first shot of take two with the camera rolling....but you get lucky sometimes.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Super!! 

Volp


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup: Excelente !!!


----------

